# cat boarding...yes or no?



## ThreeCatzGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

In May my family is flyn down to New Orleans for my sister's college graduation. So we will be there for 6 days. 

So i was thinking about boarding my cats at the vets. After our kitty accident im really nervous about being away from my cats for 6 days. I think my mom is having her friend(who is a dog trainer. not really a cat person)stay at my house to watch the dogs. Shes a nice person...but i really dont trust her to watch my cats.

Like i dont want her to leave the back door open while shes outside with the dogs. 

My cats are shy with new people. So i dont know how they would react around her. Stache has to be picked up to put on the desk so he can eat. I dont know if he would allow the friend to do that.

So i was wondering if boarding the cats would be a better thing for them. I have a feeling that mom wont let me board them since it costs alot of money..but after what happen with simba and blue maybe its better off?

what would you do?


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

A friend is _staying_ at the house? Not even a question, definitely don't board the cats. They'll be much happier in their own home than a cage for 6 days. The sitter won't let them out.


----------



## jamie.lynne (Feb 2, 2012)

I agree with marie73. I work at a boarding kennel and it is a very stressful environment for most animals. Just because your mom's dog trainer friend has more experience with dogs doesn't mean she won't take good care of your cats. Think of it this way: at least you'll know the person who is watching your kitties. At a boarding kennel there will be a number of people taking care of them, and unless it's a cat-only place, they're probably 'dog people' too.


----------



## Cats&Plants (Aug 20, 2011)

I too would leave them at home with specific instructions that they are not to be let outside under any circumstances. When my hubby & I went to Toronto for a week, we had friends come and check on them, it was perfectly fine. We went to Vancouver Island the year after, but we took the fuzzy ones to another friends because access to the house was a challenge due to weather and family circumstance. They settled in at the new place quite well and seemed to enjoy their stay.

I did check out kennels, but I was appalled at the way they had the cats set up in little cages and I knew they'd hate me forever if I did that to them.


----------



## love.my.cats (Jan 29, 2009)

I prefer to leave the cats at home over putting them in boarding. If we have someone that can stop in atleast once a day, we do that. Otherwise they go to my Mum's place and have a large room downstairs to themselves. Last option is boarding at the vet.


----------



## kwarendorf (Oct 12, 2009)

Even if all she does is put food out they will be happier in their own home


----------



## cooncatbob (May 27, 2011)

I used to go on frequent business trip, on the first one after I got Samantha I brought her to work to stay with the other office cat, they didn't get along very well and Samantha was furious at me when I got back.
After that I always left her at home and had friends and co-workers come by several times a days.
She was much happier this way.


----------



## Carmel (Nov 23, 2010)

I read the title as "cat hoarding...yes or no?" and was like "Nooooo!"... then I realised you wrote boarding... my response still stands. 

It's too stressful for them, if you've got someone willing to come in then that's the perfect situation. The cats aren't likely to dash out the door and she isn't going to leave the door open.


----------



## Hepburn (Feb 9, 2011)

Carmel said:


> I read the title as "cat hoarding...yes or no?" and was like "Nooooo!".


LOL, that's what I read it as, too!

I would only board my cat if I had absolutely no other choice, and he's a cat who likes new and different situations/people. I certainly wouldn't board him if someone was staying at my house.


----------



## ThreeCatzGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

Thank you everyone for your replys.


----------



## ThreeCatzGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

Update

My mom found someone else to come over and watch the cats and the dogs while we are gone. She is going to come over in a few weeks to meet everyone. Cross your fingers that everything goes well for the animals.

There are 2 things that i am worried about...1...my cats are sooo stranger shy.

2 stache eats on the desk...so he has to be picked up so he can eat..im worried that stache isnt going to let this person pick him up so he can eat his food. he cant eat on the floor because i have 2 dogs. so thats not an option. mom said to feed stache in my bed room...but i dont want this person in and out of my room every day. You know?


So we will think of something when the time comes. ::sigh::


----------



## Carmel (Nov 23, 2010)

ThreeCatzGirl said:


> 1...my cats are sooo stranger shy.
> 
> 2 stache eats on the desk...so he has to be picked up so he can eat.



 
A lot of cats don't like strangers. This basically would be the case anywhere you put them, they might as well be at home, if anything being in an environment they know will help with that shyness. Also cats don't often fully depend on human interaction like a dog would, they can be left and do well, and they all have each other!

For number two I'm just really confused. Does your cat not jump up on his own? Most cats when food in involved will jump right to it if they're interested/hungry.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

If the person is trustworthy, they will respect your privacy.

I'm sure your Mom has good instincts and will choose a good petsitter.


----------



## ThreeCatzGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

carmel... stache is 10 years old. he has a hard time jumping up to high places. So if he wants his food...he would sit next to the desk to let us know hes hungry..so we pick him up and put him on the desk.


----------



## Carmel (Nov 23, 2010)

Aww, I see... would maybe a chair help him get up instead?


----------

